# Aktuelles Handy aber kein iphone :)



## canaan18 (1. Dezember 2011)

hi ich bin auf der suche nach einem aktuellen Smartphone (ach ne) ^^ 
was sollte es können:

-großer bildschirm sagen jetzt einfach mal so um die 4 zoll
-Spracheingabe (nicht unbedingt)
-5-8mp kamera plus eine forntkamera (front auch nicht zwingend) plus blitz 
-dual core prozessor
-viel speicherplatz (auch erweiterbar is mir wayne)
-screenshot vom bildschirm
-gute internetseiten darstellung 
-natürlich telefonieren und sms schreiben aber das kann ja jedes handy wollte es nur mal so dazusagen 
-guter touchscreen sollte gleich reagieren
-wlan sollte es haben

so nun zum aussehen: 
-möglichst weiß finde das einfach schöner als dieses schwarz
-dünn und flach

so zum preis: sollte nicht über 520 € liegen möchte es mir vertragsfrei kaufen.

ich tendiere zum samsung galaxy s II aber ich habe zweifel da es ja schon ziemlich alt ist (vllt. kommt ja bald ein neues model raus mit besseren daten welches in meinem budget liegt weiß ich jetzt nicht)
auch das samsung note würde mich reizen allerdings ist das schon ein ziemliches gerät, schaut dumm aus wenn man damit telefonieren will, auch ist die frage ob es in eine hosentasche passt? 

fällt einem vllt. ein handy ein welches vllt. noch besser ist oder vom design mich vllt. mehr anspircht bin für alle vorschläge offen  nur halt kein iphone da mir da zu teuer ist und ich nicht monatlich 50 euro zahlen will oder mehr. 
desweiteren hat einer für mich vllt. einen tariftip? gebraucht wird nur eine internet flat. habe mir schon die von symio und congstar angeschaut für 1 gb 15 euro ist ja eigentlich sehr gut oder?


----------



## Jägermaister (1. Dezember 2011)

naja es gibt ja noch z.b das htc sensation das ist nicht wirklich schlechter als das galaxy s2, hat eine höhere auflösung dafür aber nicht so einen hohen kontrast und farbwerte. 

und das s2 ist doch nicht alt... das jetzt gerade erschienende samsung galaxy nexus (das derzeitige flaggschiff von android) wird auch mit dem s2 verglichen und ist nicht so viel besser. das s2 ist immer noch high-end.

und zum thema warten gibt es finde ich nur eins zu sagen: gerade bei so technischen sachen wie hardware kann man theoretisch immer warten da schon in sehr kurzer zeit wieder etwas besseres rauskommt wartet man am ende ewig. alle handys die jetzt dual-core haben werden auch noch längere zeit halten ohne merklich zu langsam zu sein. natürlich kannst du aufs s3 warten aber bestimmt gibt es beim release schon wieder gerüchte über das s4 usw.


----------



## NexusEXE (1. Dezember 2011)

Jägermaister schrieb:


> naja es gibt ja noch z.b das htc sensation das ist nicht wirklich schlechter als das galaxy s2, hat eine höhere auflösung dafür aber nicht so einen hohen kontrast und farbwerte.
> 
> und das s2 ist doch nicht alt... das jetzt gerade erschienende samsung galaxy nexus (das derzeitige flaggschiff von android) wird auch mit dem s2 verglichen und ist nicht so viel besser. das s2 ist immer noch high-end.
> 
> und zum thema warten gibt es finde ich nur eins zu sagen: gerade bei so technischen sachen wie hardware kann man theoretisch immer warten da schon in sehr kurzer zeit wieder etwas besseres rauskommt wartet man am ende ewig. alle handys die jetzt dual-core haben werden auch noch längere zeit halten ohne merklich zu langsam zu sein. natürlich kannst du aufs s3 warten aber bestimmt gibt es beim release schon wieder gerüchte über das s4 usw.


 
Das HTC Sensation ist aber bei gewissem Leuten für Staub unter dem Display bekannt und ruckelt manchmal bei gewissen Stellen im OS.


----------



## canaan18 (2. Dezember 2011)

mmh schwierig... weiß einer von euch wann das 3s rauskommt und welche daten es wahrscheinlich haben wird, hörte von einem quad core und möglicherweise 10 megapixel kamera? und wie viel das kosten wird??? wahrscheinlich mehr als 500 euro oder?


----------



## Magic Mad-Max (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das Samsung Galaxy Note prima, weil es ein recht großes Display hat, das aber auch eine hohe Pixeldichte hat (Ich glaube höher als die vom S2). Preislich bekommt man es schon für 400€ - 500€ das finde ich OK. Werde mir wohl auch das kaufen.

Liebe Grüße Magic Mad-Max

PS: Nettes Forum hier


----------



## Iceananas (2. Dezember 2011)

Neuerscheinungen pendeln sich nach der ersten Woche immer um die 500€ ein, also wird es bei Galaxy S3 wohl nicht viel anders sein.

Falls du warten willst kannst du wirklich auch die Quadcoregeneration warten, die soll im Frühjahr 2012 auf dem Markt kommen. Allerdings kannst du dir auch überlegen jetzt "günstig" eine Galaxy S2 zu kaufen, denn Leistung und Feature bietet das Handy ja mehr als genug.


----------



## schattenlord98 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall zum Galaxy Nexus greifen. Denn das besitzt ein HD Display mit 1280*720px und das neue Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich. Du bekommst es glaube ich bei "bestimmten" Elektronikfachmärkten für 529€, schau einfach mal bei deinem nächsten vorbei und schau es dir an.
Das Galaxy Note hat zwar auch eine Auflösung, kommt aber mit einem riesigen 5,3" Display daher, das passt dann doch nicht mehr in die Hosentasche. Das Galaxy Nexus ist m.M.n. wohl im Moment das beste Smartphone auf dem Markt!

Grüße...

EDIT: Eine Kamere im Handy mit mehr als 8 MP ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, weil die Optik einfach nicht dazu ausreicht, die scharfe Bilder mit einer so riesigen Auflösung zu schießen. 5 oder 8 mp reichen aus, alles was drüber ist, ist nur ein Marketing-Gag, nicht weil die Handykamera eine höhere Auflösung bietet macht sie automatisch bessere Bilder!


----------



## Magic Mad-Max (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja gut, aber das Nexus sieht halt nicht so gut aus, wie das Note, oder S2 und ein riesiges Display ist ja etwas Feines, auch wenn es nicht in alle Hosentaschen passt.

Liebe Grüße Magic Mad-Max


----------



## Jojoshman (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich finds zu groß,mir wäre es zu unhandlich


----------



## Magic Mad-Max (2. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, soo unhandlich ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht: http://www.linux-community.de/var/e...on-3/1583311-2-ger-DE/galaxy_note-1-von-3.jpg
Außer man hat mini Hände.

Liebe Grüße Magic Mad-Max


----------



## schattenlord98 (2. Dezember 2011)

Naja, über das Design lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, mir gefiel das Galaxy Nexus zuerst auch nicht so, wie das SII oder das Note, aber jetzt find ichs richtig geil Mit dem Note habe ich auch geliebäugelt, aber mir persönlich ists dann doch ein wenig zu groß, zumal es (fast) die gleiche Auflösung besitzt wie das G Nexus, was mir letztendlich wichtiger ist als die Bildschirmgröße.

Grüße...


----------



## Magic Mad-Max (2. Dezember 2011)

Tja, an das Retina Display kommt das halt nicht ran (ich hab eins und es ist echt unglaublich), aber es ist schon ganz nett. Ich mag breite, dünne, schwere, große Handys. Da bin ich wohl relativ alleine, aber deshalb gefallen mir so gut S2, Note und iPhone, weil die auch so schön eckig sind, was auch vielen Leuten nicht gefällt, die wollen es lieber abgerundet.

Liebe Grüße Magic Mad-Max


----------



## ile (2. Dezember 2011)

Magic Mad-Max schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, soo unhandlich ist es jetzt auch wieder nicht: http://www.linux-community.de/var/ezwebin_site/storage/images/medien/images/galaxy_note-1-von-3/1583311-2-ger-DE/galaxy_note-1-von-3.jpg
> Außer man hat mini Hände.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Magic Mad-Max



Was aber scheinbar einige vergessen: Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ein Smartphone grundsätzlich in die Hand passt oder ob es LANGFRISTIG bequem in der Hand liegt. Auch in meine Hand passt das Note gerade noch, bloß ist es halt bereits nach 60s einfach unangenehm breit und sehr ermüdend. Das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## NexusEXE (2. Dezember 2011)

canaan18 schrieb:
			
		

> mmh schwierig... weiß einer von euch wann das 3s rauskommt und welche daten es wahrscheinlich haben wird, hörte von einem quad core und möglicherweise 10 megapixel kamera? und wie viel das kosten wird??? wahrscheinlich mehr als 500 euro oder?



Es heusst nicht, dass bessere Handys teurer sind, denn handys sind beim release teuer und gehen dann runter. Zum beispiel das desire war beim release 100€ teurer als das desire s beim release.


----------



## canaan18 (3. Dezember 2011)

vielen dank erstmal für die ganzen kommentare  
ich werde mich wohl zwischen dem nexus und dem s2 entscheiden  wobei ich mir das note nochmal beim media markt um die ecke genauer anschauen werde und testen werde wie es aussieht wenn ich das riesen teil an meinem ohr habe DD 
noch ne kleine nebenfrage weiß jemand wann oder ob es das nexus auch in weiß gibt?


----------



## Magic Mad-Max (3. Dezember 2011)

canaan18 schrieb:


> ...und testen werde wie es aussieht wenn ich das riesen teil an meinem ohr habe DD
> ...


Das sieht dann ca. so aus: http://cache.gizmodo.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/tabletkamasutra__103.jpg


Liebe Grüße Magic Mad-Max


----------



## canaan18 (3. Dezember 2011)

loool genau das möchte ich verhindern....


----------



## canaan18 (9. Dezember 2011)

verzeiht den doppel post 

weiß einer von euch zufällig wann das s2 lte hd kommen wird???? ich bin einfach unsicher mit dem galaxy s2 da es ja auch schon älter ist und ob es mir z.b zum filme schauen reichen wird von der größe und von der auflösung? Das Note schließe ich jetzt mal aus habe es mir gestern angeschaut und es ist einfach zu groß für den alltagsgebrauch schade  das handy wäre sonst klasse  (für mich)^^

und noch eine frage neben bei, ist der vertrag simyo maximum 3gb internet flat gut und empfehlenswert??? ist ja ziemlich billig  wäre ziemlich cool


----------



## PC.Freak (9. Dezember 2011)

galaxy s2


----------



## canaan18 (9. Dezember 2011)

dann bestell ich mal   nur noch die frage mit dem handy internet tarif von symio?? kann da noch einer was dazu sagen?


----------



## PC.Freak (9. Dezember 2011)

zu symio kann ich dir nichts sagen aber bin super zufrieden mit http://www.smartmobil.de/!


----------

